# Aus Dem Tal dogs opinion? Bakersfield, CA



## aelaieun (May 15, 2020)

Hello, I’m thinking of getting a dog from Aus Dem Tal kennel in Bakersfield, CA. Has anyone had experience with the breeder and/or their dogs? Would love to hear about your experience and thoughts on the dogs.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

They only seem to have an Instagram page which you cannot access unless you sign up.

I'd PM mycobraracr who is a member here. 
He is in CA. mycobraracr

OR thru his facebook page. 
T17 Working Dogs- 
T17 Working Dogs


----------



## rotdocpa1 (Mar 19, 2018)

She has a facebook page also I believe.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

rotdocpa1 said:


> She has a facebook page also I believe.


Facebook says "content is not available now"

On this site it looks like she was changing over due to FB "flagging" her????: Aus Dem Tal German Shepherds, 17411 Scaroni Ave, Shafter, CA (2020) 

🤷‍♂️


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I've had a couple of Meghan's dogs in my club. The dogs of hers that I've seen have been nice. Meghan is also a super nice and easy to work with person. I haven't had any bad experiences with her. She trains with Joel Manroe and he always speaks very highly of her which should tell you a lot. She titles and health checks her dogs, and gives life long support.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

The puppy I just bought is from Aus dem Tal. She was easy to deal with and gave me everything I would expect from a breeder. She’s also very helpful and supportive. I’ve seen a few of her dogs around me and they’ve looked pretty impressive.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

One thing that i was curious about from checking out their Instagram... is that for such a small-ish scale breeder, they seem to have quite a few older puppies & young adults for sale. One pup was listed in July of last year and still available as of February. Not sure if this is a breeding/litter planning issue, placement (dogs being returned) issue, or if they're holding a lot of puppies back in attempts to develop their program. obviously not a red flag until more information is gained, but if it were me, i'd want to know.


----------



## aelaieun (May 15, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your responses! I appreciate you sharing your thoughts and experiences  I'm even more excited to bring my dog home next month.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Fodder said:


> One thing that i was curious about from checking out their Instagram... is that for such a small-ish scale breeder, they seem to have quite a few older puppies & young adults for sale. One pup was listed in July of last year and still available as of February. Not sure if this is a breeding/litter planning issue, placement (dogs being returned) issue, or if they're holding a lot of puppies back in attempts to develop their program. obviously not a red flag until more information is gained, but if it were me, i'd want to know.


Yeah, I've been told she imports and breeds a lot. Unsure how true that is, but her posts on IG seem to agree with the statement. Nothing wrong with it, per se. So long as she can give each the time it needs. I've met a couple dogs from her kennel and I've liked them. Drivey, willing to please and had good noses. Didn't see any phase C work, just OB and nosework (narcotics detection seminar)


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

She said that was downsizing her kennel because of the covid-19 situation in one a couple of her posts. She also imports dogs for other trainers and breeders. I don’t know the story on every dog she has listed. I didn’t ask about any of the ones that I wasn’t trying to buy or weren’t involved in the a breeding I was looking at. They live and work on a farm, so she’s pretty much always around her dogs. She’s very dedicated to her dogs and supportive of their owners.


----------



## aelaieun (May 15, 2020)

She doesn't seem to post many pictures of the puppies and I'm very curious to see how they look growing up. They are about 4 weeks now. Is it reasonable for me to ask her to upload or send some more pictures? I feel like it's being too pushy but I also did put down a $500 deposit so should I be able to see pictures of them on a regular basis? What do you all think?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I wouldn't hesitate to ask. Understanding that breeders get busy and in our current situation anything could be happening, but yes it's a reasonable request as long as you are not rude about it.
A simple "hey I'm really excited and just wondering if you would have time to put some pictures up."
It really is harder then you think to take decent pictures of squirmy little munchkins.


----------



## aelaieun (May 15, 2020)

Ok thank you for your responses. I sent her a friendly poke via text to see if there are any updates. Thank you!


----------

